# CPC in Michigan



## MIcoder (Jul 12, 2010)

Holly Morris, CPC​

Hmorris763@yahoo.com


Education

Baker College, Clinton Township, MI
Coding Specialist  
RHIT Program - expected certification 9/2010

Oakland Community College, Auburn Hills, MI
AAS/ Medical Transcription Specialist


Professional Accreditations and Credentials

AAPC - CPC
AHIMA – RHIT eligible 8/10
ACMCS 

Additional Skills
•	Radiation Oncology/ Surgery/ Laboratory experience
•	Microsoft Word and Excel
•	Microsoft PowerPoint
•	ICD-9 and CPT Coding
•	Proficient with Medical Manager billing/scheduling system


----------

